# spinning wheel fs $125!!!!!



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't know if some one bought this wheel yet, but one of you might want to contact her.

This country Craftsman spinning wheel spins true, but has a couple of cosmetic issues. I am selling for $125.00 plus shipping. Puppies coming so we need my room!

[email protected]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

[SIZE=+0]Finished Louet S15 with 3 bobbins. Spins great. Very nice condition. Just doesn't get used all that often. $300. http://www.dyepot.com/New Images K/Destash/Louet/s15 1.JPG[/SIZE]
http://www.dyepot.com/New Images K/Destash/Louet/s15 2.JPG
http://www.dyepot.com/New Images K/Destash/Louet/s15 4.JPG
http://www.dyepot.com/New Images K/Destash/Louet/s1503.JPG


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Are there pictures of the Country Craftsman?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Svenska, you will have to email her for photos. She did not post any photos with it to the list. She posted this yesterday sometime.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

This has been posted several times in the last week, but she still has stuff left someone might want.

I have just dropped the price of my spinning and weaving items to their bottom prices in my webstore. They will be sold from my webstore only so please do not email asking if an item is available. Shipping will be to US addresses only. The url for my webstore is 

http://www.My_Big_Sale.Webstore.com

(use copy & paste if necessary). 

Texsolv 12" Heddles
Flat Steel 10" or 10 1/2" Heddles
Wire 10" or 10 1/2" Heddles
Flat Steel 12" Heddles

Rigid Heddle Weaving DVD (Betty Davenport) 
Spinning Designer Yarns - Diane Varney 
Weaving in Miniature (Autographed) - Strickler & Taggart
Josephine Estes' Miniaure Overshot Patterns for Hand Weaving
Learn to Weave on the Rigid Heddle Loom - Ashford
Spindle Spinning - From Novice to Expert 
A Book of Patterns for Hand Weaving by John Landes
Weaver's Magazine Fall 1998
Weaver's Magazine Spring 1999
Spin-Off Magazine Spring 1995
Spin-Off Magazine Fall 1995 
Spin-Off Magazine Winter 1996 
Handwoven Magazines: 1980 - 2004
The Fabric Book II by Harrisville Designs and Leslie Voiers
Handwoven Design Collection 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19

Tom Siske Spinning Wheel - Cherry Wood

Norwood 30" Weaving Width Cherry Wood Loom 4H, 6T 
Norwood 30" Weaving Width Cherry Wood Loom 8H, 10T
Beka 60" Weaving Width Cherry Wood Loom 8H, 10T

Doffers (for drum carder) 
Mattson Swedish Bobbin Winder 
Niddy Noddy - Cherry? 
Bamboo Knitting Needles 
Punch for Knitting Machine Cards 
Schacht Loom Treadles 
Leclerc 60" Sectional Warp Rakes for Beam - 1" Spacing


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a CC wheel and love it. SvenskaFlicka I can post a picture if mine if you like. They have a large drive wheel and spin very fine.


----------

